# anybody tryed this?



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi all just thought i would share with you what i found this is great to shoot with double power of lat band just the same if not better acuracy than normal shooters dont know if im the first to think of this but thought i would share


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting might be worth a go.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u should its a great way to shoot i think at first i was afraid the ammo would not leave the pouch but it does


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

mckee said:


> u should its a great way to shoot i think at first i was afraid the ammo would not leave the pouch but it does


Hope you wear safety specs mckee.. my mate Justin Case thinks its wise lol


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

My experience tiny fork broke the window.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have you noticed any advantages?


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Will be very interesting to test on of them


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah cool. Kinda like a stick shot but not!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Have you noticed any advantages?


i find it alot easier to aim because the tubes really line up the shot


----------

